# How Many Ppl Die Of Natural Disasters Across The Whole World Everyday???



## caje143 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Everybody..

well lets talk about how many people die of Natural Disasters like Flood, Plague, Earthquakes, etc.... everyday...
it is a matter of concern as Mother Nature is Not happy with us at all...


----------



## krates (Mar 22, 2007)

Mother Nature Is Happy With Me


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 22, 2007)

ask on some news channel forum


----------



## Josan (Mar 22, 2007)

who says that mother nathure is not happy with us ?
***************************************


----------

